
Ask HN: Number of iOS9 Ad Blocker Installs? - Abundnce10
I heard a lot about how when iOS9 comes a lot of those users will utilize the ability to install an ad blocker.  Is there any evidence of this happening?  Whether it&#x27;s the number of app installs or any indication from publishers on a drop in impressions.
======
sredfern
Looks like most of the blockers are unable to stop Adobe Analytics. Using that
data I'm hoping to have some info by the end of next week detailing what the
size of ad-block population.

I'd also say you'll need to wait for iOS9 adoption to pass 80% for any real
numbers to show.

